# Hunting tattoos...



## Cooter2575 (May 17, 2004)

Just got this one on 2-1-2013 










Got this on in 2010.











Both at Pearl City Tattoo Lounge in Muscatine Iowa


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Getting this one put on in a couple of months. My wife designed it.


----------



## OhioTurkeyHuntr (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW, that turkey tat is awesome!!!! Great work and nice detail on the colors of the feathers.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

ohioturkeyhuntr said:


> wow, that turkey tat is awesome!!!! Great work and nice detail on the colors of the feathers.


x2.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

Got this few weeks ago.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Not much of a tat fan


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the turkey and the elk...killer tats!


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

Heres part of mine. Color coming soon.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Somewhere on here there is a photo of a tattoo that depicts a grizzly bear coming through his skin. I am not a tattoo guy, but even I thought the tattoo was amazing. Wish I could find it again.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Like this one!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bpot4 (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice guys, heres mine!!


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

like the fish real cool


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks just got it


----------



## bobbytanner (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

here is my right arm 
















here is my left arm


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys would make Kat Von D proud..


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

those are some sweet tats


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine from this summer


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

No rage tats? Or would the ink not penetrate far enough? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## fishguts430 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol^^^


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice tats!


----------



## sharver (Dec 9, 2012)

cinchup1973 said:


> Like this one!
> 
> ill second that


----------



## Iceman130 (Sep 28, 2012)

Really wanting to get the bone collector "Brotherhood" and logo across my back. Not a huge BC fan, but i do think thatd be cool


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kb83 said:


> No rage tats? Or would the ink not penetrate far enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Hehe


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Heres your RAGE tattoo


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

My tat sez "welcome to jamaica, have a nice day" but some times all you can see is "Wendy". Sorry i cant show it or i would get banned!


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

When I reached 80 Bucks killed... I got this Tattoo. There are 80 web sections, 4 rows of 20. Each one representing a buck that has been killed by my hands.


----------



## Johnny buck (Aug 21, 2009)

I just about spit out my coffee!!! Funny!!!


Kb83 said:


> No rage tats? Or would the ink not penetrate far enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

ofashea said:


> My tat sez "welcome to jamaica, have a nice day" but some times all you can see is "Wendy". Sorry i cant show it or i would get banned!


LOL....not sure everyone will get this.....


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got my first tat last Thursday 1-31-13 on my right forearm..

Looking forward to the next one..










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wisconsinbwhntr (Jan 23, 2013)

How do you guys upload pics to a post? My computer wont let me do it or Im just to dumb to figure it out lol


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

ohiohunter02 said:


> I got my first tat last Thursday 1-31-13 on my right forearm..
> 
> Looking forward to the next one..
> 
> ...


sweet tattoo! It's addicting!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

KSHammers1 said:


> LOL....not sure everyone will get this.....


i don't get it, but feel like i should...


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> i don't get it, but feel like i should...


Um.... tattooed on something that grows....


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

LOL gotcha! 

OUCH!


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

bhill12 said:


> Legen....Dary.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

wow...some real nice work!!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

ofashea said:


> My tat sez "welcome to jamaica, have a nice day" but some times all you can see is "Wendy". Sorry i cant show it or i would get banned!


aHaHaHa,have not heard that joke in a LONG time....lol...


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

I am wanting to get some kind of tribal tatoo on my shoulder arm, but I want the tribal to be deer antlers. Anyone got one or seen anything like that?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a few of mine..I have over 40 now.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

I only have one tattoo an it's a memorial tattoo for my aunt on my left ribs (very painful place to get a tattoo btw). My next tattoo will probably be hunting related and will most likely be on my right arm. I'm actually wanting to have a few hunting tattoos on my upper right arm. I know for sure I want deer tracks going up my tricep.


----------



## wisconsinbwhntr (Jan 23, 2013)

This is mine. The antlers are from the first 2 mountable deer I shot back in 2007. Only one I have seen like it so far.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is 1 I got a couple years ago.









Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

not even going to disgrase myself by posting mine.
nice tats guys


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is the one I got this past year, gotta love a Grizztrick . The ribs ar designed to lay ontop of my ribs and it hurt like H E L L!!!!!


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

meatmissile said:


> Here is the one I got this past year, gotta love a Grizztrick . The ribs ar designed to lay ontop of my ribs and it hurt like H E L L!!!!!


Yea dude, rib tattoos suck! My first and only tattoo is on my ribs. Since it was my first tattoo the artist just touched me with the needle a little before he got going so that I could see how it felt. My first thought was "This is gonna suck!" and it was 2 hours of OWWW!!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

ttank0789 said:


> Yea dude, rib tattoos suck! My first and only tattoo is on my ribs. Since it was my first tattoo the artist just touched me with the needle a little before he got going so that I could see how it felt. My first thought was "This is gonna suck!" and it was 2 hours of OWWW!!!


yea mine was about 2 1\2- 3 hours and i was damn sure ready for him to be done. i have several tats one being a half sleve and none of them hurt like the ib cage.. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## destroyer 350 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the bone collector deer and skull on the top of my hand can't seem to load pictures though.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

mine is still under construction. I am covering my entire back. about half way through.
doing some cover up, so some is still there... 
don't know if I want to share until complete!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

meatmissile said:


> Here is the one I got this past year, gotta love a Grizztrick . The ribs ar designed to lay ontop of my ribs and it hurt like H E L L!!!!!


Hope you don't mind but I I'm stealing your design gonna have to tip the arrow with a meat seeker though ..... Might have a heart put behind the ribs if you wouldn't mind pm how much that cost I've never got a tat before


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

This is going on my right calf this summer.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Jan 15, 2004)

PREZ said:


> Got this few weeks ago.
> View attachment 1585082


Easier to look at this way...


----------



## whitetailaddict (Jan 15, 2004)

cinchup1973 said:


> Like this one!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Brings new meaning to "look at that rack"


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Cooter2575 said:


> Just got this one on 2-1-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry if its not that big because its a pic on my phone there is a hidden message can anyone find it?


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

trav1021 said:


> View attachment 1588870
> 
> Sorry if its not that big because its a pic on my phone there is a hidden message can anyone find it?


I see "dad" is that it


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

New pic with color


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

trav1021 said:


> View attachment 1588870
> 
> Sorry if its not that big because its a pic on my phone there is a hidden message can anyone find it?


I am having trouble, you gonna share the message?

Joe


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

A beaver for all the beaver trappin I have done


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

For the **** huntin


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

For the trap shootin


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

A little spirit of the wild


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

these are some pretty sweet tats guys keep em comeing im getting some ideas


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

ttank0789 said:


> Yea dude, rib tattoos suck! My first and only tattoo is on my ribs. Since it was my first tattoo the artist just touched me with the needle a little before he got going so that I could see how it felt. My first thought was "This is gonna suck!" and it was 2 hours of OWWW!!!


I'm getting ready to get a big oak tree tattooed on my ribs....not looking forward to it at all!!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Rut Wrecker (Aug 20, 2012)

The hunter in me really loves the artwork and the tats, but the Christian in me says you would have been born with them if it was God's will. Let the pummeling begin, I stepped in it, just saying.


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

z7master167 said:


> I see "dad" is that it


Sorry it took awhile I forgot I posted that because the thread got lost lol but its actually "pap"


----------



## Tenpoint55 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

needs to be gray washed and shaded. next session


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

kilerhamilton said:


> View attachment 1692467
> 
> 
> needs to be gray washed and shaded. next session


 Pull your pants up!


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

or pull down my underwear since there riding on one side


----------



## JakeC01 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## ajstout (Jun 11, 2013)

*heres what i got so far*


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

whitetailaddict said:


> Easier to look at this way...
> 
> View attachment 1588854


thats just sick! nice work by whoever did that


----------



## stephen in vt (Aug 3, 2012)

*heres one of mine going to add a bunch more different skulls around it*

View attachment 1694680


----------



## moej (Sep 29, 2011)

A tribute to my uncle who loved to deer hunt and his Harley.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

For my baby boy Cree Archer...


----------

